# Poor repair - surely this is not hard?



## bangy1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi folks,

As per the title I am now on my 3rd attempt at getting the rear sill/inner wing repaired under warranty with VW as the workshop is useless it would seem. Each time the rust has started to appear again after a matter of weeks which suggests to me they are not taking it back to bare metal and treating it properly?








[/URL][/IMG]

This is after their 3rd attempt and a week and a half after getting it back...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That's bad, why don't you speak to the manger or someone higher and complain about the shoddy workmanship


----------



## bangy1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi yes I have been in contact with the overlords at VW UK so it'll be going back in to get rectified although confidence that this will be resolved is at an all time low. 

I asked if they would use Bilt Hammer stuff on it to make sure the rust was gone but apparently they cannot do this even if I supply and apparently they have used Hammerite Kurust on it already....


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Once the rot has set in there's not really any way of stopping the rust coming back other than cutting out the bad parts.


----------



## bangy1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah agreed although for minor surface corrosion like this they wont replace the whole rear quarter and you'd like to think any decent chemical treatment/repair would last more than a few weeks


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

VW aren't doing that well at the moment are they.

Keep at them and shout louder, sometimes you have to do that to be heard.

Hope you get a result.



Cheers.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2017)

I too have personally noticed a very considerable drop in customer satisfaction and workmanship quality, My local VW garage used to be great, but their attitude now see's me considering a local specialist.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I had a really poor experience with VW too. They fitted the wrong injectors to my 2.0 tdi passat. Basically, on anything less than full throttle, the car tried to shake your fillings out. Two mechanics drove the car and told me it was fine. Only when I started raising my voice did a Director appear to find out what the issue was. He came for a drive and within 20 yards was apologising! 2 weeks to rectify it though. Never again!

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you should ask to see it with the rust removed /treated and before any primer is applied , get some photos as proof 

they should have a snadblaster to spot treat the area , if that doesnt clean it then parts need replacing


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Not sure what the rust problem looked like beforehand but on wheel arches the problem is often on the inside of the panel where water can sit, then it rusts from the inside out. No amount of repairing the outside surface rust will get rid of that permanently, it will keep coming back unless the panel section is replaced and the source of the water inside the panel is rectified.

However, that doesn't get away from the fact that the repair in your picture is indeed a poor one.


----------



## bangy1 (Jul 20, 2016)

No rust on the inside as was just along the sill/inner wing lip so if they blast it down properly as described above then treat/paint it correctly there should be no real issues I guess. The VW tech practically admitted to me that as it is a warranty job they try and do it as quickly and cheaply as possible and hope that the customer does not notice.....


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

What caused the rust originally? Scratch, chipped paintwork?


----------



## bangy1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Not entirely sure as was on the car when I got it approved used from VW 2 months ago and didn't notice it until I washed it the following weekend as was washing underneath. 

Mate has a MK6 golf that has the same rust spot just think it is perhaps poor paint coverage with the odd stone impact perhaps?


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## bangy1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Only one I have on my phone but other side was the same


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Looks like it's rusting from the seam. Either as I mentioned before, water sat on the inside, or a previous repair which hasn't been sealed and treated properly. If you say it's the same both sides that'd suggest it might not be a previous repair. I'd bet it's water trapped in the inner sill/wheel arch. It'll always come back unless they rectify the actual cause of the problem.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm not sure what rust is, I own Peugeots *.

To me that looks like all they've done is slap white paint over it!

* Yes, I'm joking. Before people start getting emotional about stuff.


----------



## bangy1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, yeah the frenchies I have have had in the past were ace for bodywork although the odd electrical gremlin here and there lol

Agreed although if the carpet is taken off the rear quarter panel looks spotless on the inside so a bit of a puzzler as there is no cavity in there, supposed to hear from the VW overlords today so will see what happens


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

If they haven't sorted it properly after trying a few times demand it is taken to a paint shop of your choice and they pay.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Slap dash work IMO, you deserve better than that, if your complaint falls on deaf ears, threaten them with the ombudsman.


----------

